
Canadian banned from U.S. for marijuana investments seeks waiver to cross border - bond
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/cannabis/article-canadian-banned-from-us-for-marijuana-investments-seeks-waiver-to/
======
leemailll
Isn’t this obviously a possible outcome since federal law still doesn’t change
regarding marijuana?

